# flightless pet pigeon



## Lynnette (Dec 12, 2004)

hello

I have a pigeon which had a fractured wing as well as some neural damage to the other. Consequently, one wing trailed along the ground & she was easily unbalanced. So we trimmed both wings. This has helped. She also has a problem with 'curling' of one foot at times but can run about easily.

She is housed in a large cage & is frequently out to move where she wants (safely). My query is......when I go to take her out, she tries to run away from me....I can't understand this, as she enjoys being out & seems really relaxed when I hold her, etc. 
Is it a reaction to her flightless state & also an invasion of her space?? or any suggestions would be welcome. Thank you.
Lynnette


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Lynnette,

I don't know why they do this, but it is very commom. Most of my pets when I reach out to pick them up they try to run or bite, once I hold them they are fine. Maybe it's just a natural defense reaction. 
Hope someone knows more about this.

Reti


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

I do know that this reaction is quite common, in many animals..
I have a parrot that bites my hand when I try to pick him up, but once picked up he is very friendly.
I have a keishound dog that likes to roll over on his back and make his body like a dead weight whenever I try to pick him up.
Finches that flit around their cages until they are held then are fine when in hand.
And of course my pigeons, who are extremely flighty (apart from ruby, who is wondefully tame) until they are held, then they are fine. Ash one of my boys even goes as far as cooing at me whenever I come near him to warn me not to come near.

I tend to agree that this seems to be a natural defense built into animals to prevent being caught by predators.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

When we are in the aviary Snowflake insists on sitting on me and will fly form one end of the other to be with me. When I go to pick him up indoors he tries to evade me. 

BTW I have one pigeon that had a trailing wing and kept tripping over it and falling over. Because of that the wing was trimmed (or the flight feathers pliucked, I am not certain as I didn't have him until after that was done) When he grew new feathers the wing stayed in position and has never drooped again.

Cynthia


----------



## Lynnette (Dec 12, 2004)

thanks so much for these replies.
It has eased my mind. I wondered whether she was particularly nervy as a result of her condition, but glad to know this reaction seems normal.
Lynnette


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Flightless Pigeon*

I know how you feel! Mr. Squeaks runs from me too and I'm supposed to be his "mate." Mr. Squeaks cannot fly either (see his story in the STORY section). He knows I have to pick him up to put him back in his home. If he doesn't want to go, he runs. Since he rarely wants to be 'confined,' he always runs!  However, when I'm sitting on the couch and he wants to join me, he will peck away until I reach down and lift him up one-handed - no problem. Pigeons are definitely very smart birds!


----------



## pig-eon (Mar 5, 2005)

Hmm. most of you have at least one tamed pigeon. Too bad all mine fly/run away from me. Can anyone give me tips of how to tame my pigeon?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yup, I have a pij who'd wing wack me and peck when I'd try and take her out of 
the carrier, but once outside, all she wanted to do was run up under my chin and nuzzle  

Tips? Just like a human friend. They gotta get to know you, your intent, and 
enjoy your company  .


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

pig-eon, feralpigeon is right. Don't be discouraged. You just have to allow your pigeon to get to know you. I don't know your situation with your pigeons or how many you have, or if they are outdoor ones, but if you are talking about one special one in particular, keep it in the same room as you.Co-exist I believe is the key to bonding to one. Don't make sudden moves and speak gently to your pigeon. Patience is the _master key _ to this level and once you are in it is so rewarding...hand slap and peck and all!  Gotta go, mine is throwing his toys around which is a signal that he is telling me "HEY IN THERE FEED ME I'M HUNGRY!!!"


----------

